# ID this cichlid please



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

He was sold to me as a Keyhole Juvenile, growing fast and peaceful so far.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Cichlasoma dimerus would be my guess, but there are others on here that are far more knowledgeable on South Americans, hopefully one of them will respond soon.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=208


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

I looked in that database and also thought it was possibly Cichlasoma Dimerus lol


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

Its colouring is actually way more intense than this picture shows. It has a gold sheen, vertical tan stripes(sometimes) blue and purple all over it. It is so beautiful i really hope i can keep it in my 30g planted if it is indeed able to live in such a tank(so far its crazy happy and does not like it when other fish in the tank are aggressive towards each-other, it will get between my gouramis and chase them back into their spots if they are being aggressive towards eachother if that helps the id any)


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would think a 4' tank would be minimum for this guy.


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

Im starting to think this may be the case as well. It looks like a Cichlasoma dimerus the most, which i get conflicting information about with size and temperment, anywhere from max being 3.5 inches all the way to 7 inches. I guess ill see how it goes and if it gets to aggressive or goes past 4 inches i will rehome the little nugget, or get a larger tank for it as i really like this fish. Unless someone can 100% identify it, none of the pics are dead on with colour and bodyshape together. Its the eyes, i cant seem to find any fish with purple in its eyes like this one does. Maybe a yellow acara ?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a good feeling this user could tell you. notho2000
By the way- This is a stunning specimen to say the least.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes Notho2000 has these fish, you might want to PM him.


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

I just did... also creeped his post history and looks like it is a Cichlasoma dimerus. But ill see if he agrees when he responds to the pm


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it is definitely a _Cichlasoma _ species but I do not think it is _C. dimerus_. Here is a key that can be used to distinguish the _Cichlasoma _ species: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?366569-Identifying-your-Cichlasoma.

From what I can tell from the picture, your fish appears to have 4 anal spines, some scaling into the anal and dorsal, and thin black edging of the scales. Seems to fit _Cichlasoma amazonarum_ best. But to be more certain, I think you would need to take more pictures and look more closely to be certain there are 4 anal spines and rows of scales into the dorsal and anal fins.


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

He/she was not being very cooperative for the camera (because i wouldn't give it any pellets) but i can see clear as day 3 anal spines then the fin if that helps. Unless im counting them wrong, 3 clear separate spines then a fin all joined together. does that mean 3 or 4 spines?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

elviis said:


> i can see clear as day 3 anal spines then the fin if that helps. Unless im counting them wrong, 3 clear separate spines then a fin all joined together. does that mean 3 or 4 spines?


The 2nd, 3rd and 4th spines are more obvious and visible in the picture.....the very 1st spine not quite as clearly visible in the picture though I see it when viewed on my big screen T.V. The anal fin always starts with a spine. There is no soft fin material in front of the 1st spine..... a spine is always the 1st thing that protrudes from the belly to form the anal fin.

I'm pretty sure there is 4 there but probably best to get a few more pictures just to be certain. Spines are made of bone and are thicker then the following rays, but it is possible to confuse the 2 on many pictures. Knowing it has 3 or 4 spines would at least narrow it down to 6 of the 12 species.


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

Yeah there are 4 spines. One small one and three larger ones. The first spine is the hardest to spot by far as it is small and kinda slips beside the 2nd spine most of the time. (I will post more pics tonight when the fish in question is full and isn't going crazy begging for food)


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

Here is the best pic i could manage last night, you can make-out four spines.


----------



## elviis (May 21, 2014)

Just an update.

So I ended up having to re-home this guy unfortunately, he became to aggressive for my community in that size of a tank. oh well he was a great fish to have, I am definitely going to try to find another when I get a larger tank.

Thanks again everyone for your help!.


----------

